# Ladies with short hair!



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm thinking of cutting my hair short again, but my friends are advising me otherwise. What do you guys think of short hair on girls?


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I like longer hair, just my opinion


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Extremely sexy.

There aren't enough girls with short hair...


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

So very attractive.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I think it really depends on your face shape. Some women look really beautiful with short hair. I, on the other hand, absolutely cannot pull it off. But if you want to cut if off, I say go for it!

As an aside, have you seen the pictures of American Idol's Kellie Pickler? She shaved her head to show support for her friend with cancer and she looks beautiful!! Not saying you should shave of course, just that this thread reminded me of her.


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

gustafsg said:


> I think it really depends on your face shape. Some women look really beautiful with short hair. I, on the other hand, absolutely cannot pull it off. But if you want to cut if off, I say go for it!
> 
> As an aside, have you seen the pictures of American Idol's Kellie Pickler? She shaved her head to show support for her friend with cancer and she looks beautiful!! Not saying you should shave of course, just that this thread reminded me of her.


She's stunning!

Maybe this is my friends' way of telling me I can't pull it off. :b


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm trying to grow it out like the Shannyn Sossamon picture, and Winona Ryder was actually the reason why I cut all my hair. 



Marakunda said:


> Extremely sexy.
> 
> There aren't enough girls with short hair...





rdrr said:


> So very attractive.


:high5

More pretty haircuts!


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

depends on the girl. some look good some look bad


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

I wanna cut my hair short again as well, I always want to but never just do it. I don't want to get an ear full from my mum either "rragghh what did you do that for? rraghh!!".. but yeah short hair is great... if you can make it happen do et! low maintenance for the win. B]


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

99% of the time long hair looks better then short hair. Go ahead I suppose but you will most likely look worse then you do now


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

AllToAll said:


> I'm trying to grow it out like the Shannyn Sossamon picture, and Winona Ryder was actually the reason why I cut all my hair.
> 
> :high5
> 
> More pretty haircuts!


This is going to be a good thread to follow if more pics are posted, and i'm sure you will see an increase in positive attention from men when you perfect your short hairstyle.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

missingno said:


> 99% of the time long hair looks better then short hair. Go ahead I suppose but you will most likely look worse then you do now


Ouch.

I suppose on the bright side, OP, you won't attract _his_ kind. :lol


----------



## agentcooper (Aug 15, 2012)

This gentleman likes both. I don't think all women can pull off making it look really sexy as much as not all men can pull off long hair; but many can.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Ah, finally a thread where I can express this.
I looooovvvee short hair on a girl.

*looks for girl I saw on movie the other day* 1 sec...
Well, her hair wasn't as short as I thought =/ so nvm

Yep, this looks great on her


----------



## solagratia (Aug 25, 2012)

short hair can look incredible...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I think short hair alters the adjectives people will call you. I never look at short haired girls and think "gorgeous" or "sexy". I think "cute" and "adorable". It just kindof... changed the perception of your appearance.

I'd love to have short hair for the low maintenance factor. But I'm too chicken to cut it off and too anxious to get regular haircuts to maintain a short cut.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

If you can rock a short haircut, and it fits your shape face then I'd say go for it! Unfortunately I don't think short hair would look good on me, but on some girls it's very stylish i.e. Pink, or esp. Rihanna.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Some girls can look nice with short hair, but in my opinion, even they would look better with long hair. Personally I've never been attracted to girls with short hair. Hair is probably the first thing I notice on a girl.

EDIT: Actually now that I think about it, I was attracted to a couple of short-haired girls a long time ago. But that's extremely rare. And I later saw these girls with long hair, and I thought they looked much better.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Depends on the cut. First one looks cute , and the actress from once upon a time looks better with short hair than long hair. The others, I dont like their hair cuts. This one below looks amazing:


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Ape in space said:


> Some girls can look nice with short hair, but in my opinion, even they would look better with long hair. Personally I've never been attracted to girls with short hair. Hair is probably the first thing I notice on a girl.
> 
> EDIT: Actually now that I think about it, I was attracted to a couple of short-haired girls a long time ago. But that's extremely rare. And I later saw these girls with long hair, and I thought they looked much better.


I agree with you. I have always been attracted to girls with longer hair. I think that most guys are like this.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Short hair is attractive, thumbs up :yes


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

I think ladies with short hair are very attractive! I would probably cut my hair again if it weren't for all of the "all women look better with long hair" comments that I see everywhere


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

My guy likes short hair on women but I won't cut it short again because I don't like it. Do what you like


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

short > long, although long hair is attractive too. That said, I would feel awful if my partner changed her hair style and/or length on my count.:no


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

aaaaaah i got a new hair cur...V-shaped..i have lost the bounce in them...i miss my original haircut

They look good but my friends told had long lustrous hair which looked best..they envied my healthy hair and now they are no more...aaaaaaahh


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

My opinion is that it's just hair. Even if you regret it it'll grow back.


----------



## parzen (Aug 25, 2012)

tres chique


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

Like short haired girls


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Hair is just hair, cut it short and it will grow back. When girls are too attatched to having long hair it's pretty silly.


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

I know a lot of guys that think short hair on a girl is dead sexy. Some ONLY date those with short pixie cuts or bobs. I say if YOU want to do it then go for it. I think short hair on women is adorable even though my opinion probably doesn't count.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

I prefer long hair. I think some girls look really good in short hair, but not the majority..just my opinion. xD


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Just don't get a Miley Cyrus haircut. It's just fashionably wrong on so many levels.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Me likey.:tiptoe And I've had longer hair until recently. I disagree wholeheartedly with it isn't a sexy look. It can be very feminine in my eyes.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I had super short hair from when I was about 24 up until I was 27-ish. At one point I had that short in the back and long in the front style (kind of like this) that was popular at the time. I don't regret experimenting with different hairstyles at all. Hair grows, so it's not like once you cut it your stuck with it forever.

I think that someone with very long hair should probably go shorter in stages. Get it cut to the shoulders, then a bob or something, and then pixie if that's what your ultimate goal is. Because chopping it all off at once can be a bit of a shock.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

I have short hair. I think I prefer having long hair, but I like having short hair too. I didn't like it when it was really short though.


----------



## TJenkins602 (Jul 18, 2012)

I like any style on a girl as long as it works. I prefer longer hair myself. However, I've seen women with short hair look good.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Did you decide to cut it or no?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I think short hair can be really attractive.


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

I prefer the buzz cut on women over any other short styles. I don't know why. Either that or the one side shaved and the rest long.


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

I have short hair and I prefer it because it suits my androgynous looks. I can't even imagine myself with long hair anymore.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> Just don't get a Miley Cyrus haircut. It's just fashionably wrong on so many levels.


I just looked it up. That hair style is horrific. It's as bad as when her dad was running around with a mullet back in the 90s.

I think women look much more attractive with long hair.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Carey Mulligan looks cute with short hair. I think you'll be able to pull it off. Be different.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

Some girls look better with short hair, some with long hair. It really depends on your personality and your face shape. Most guys seem to like long hair because it's more feminine.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Ladies with short hair rock.

Of course so do ladies with long hair.


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

LOVE IT!!!!!!

it makes women look edgy


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Imo lassies should have long hair and lads should have short hair,just makes more sense to me,i had long hair but.......i look sooooo much more handsome with short hair,imo.But it doesn't matter,lassies just look more sexy with long hair.


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

Colonel Terrorist said:


> Imo lassies should have long hair and lads should have short hair,just makes more sense to me,i had long hair but.......i look sooooo much more handsome with short hair,imo.But it doesn't matter,lassies just look more sexy with long hair.


It's just that our society embedded into us that women should have long hair and guys should have short hair...it's ridiculous>_<


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Yep, I have short hair, and my boyfriend has long hair.


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

What about medium hair


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

HustleRose said:


> I'm thinking of cutting my hair short again, but my friends are advising me otherwise. What do you guys think of short hair on girls?


Winona Ryder..so gorgeous  and I forget her name but the second picture she is gorgeous too...


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

Kris10 said:


> It's just that our society embedded into us that women should have long hair and guys should have short hair...it's ridiculous>_<


Very true.


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

Innamorata said:


> Yep, I have short hair, and my boyfriend has long hair.


Haha cool.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

No its not society, jesus, its a personal preference that short hair not as attractive.


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

Kakumbus said:


> No its not society, jesus, its a personal preference that short hair not as attractive.


No it IS society. When I cut my hair super short, guys NEVER checked me out.

But when I had long hair, I noticed guys looking at me.

So most guys must think women have to have long flowing locks just to look "hot" or "feminine".


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Kris10 said:


> No it IS society. When I cut my hair super short, guys NEVER checked me out.
> 
> But when I had long hair, I noticed guys looking at me.
> 
> So most guys must think women have to have long flowing locks just to look "hot" or "feminine".


its not society that makes me love women with long hair its my freaking desire for it.


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

Kakumbus said:


> its not society that makes me love women with long hair its my freaking desire for it.


Is it really _your_ desire?

Why is it that a lot of women cry when their hair gets chopped off? they feel "less of a woman" and unattractive because the media makes it out to be that you're only beautiful if you have long hair ect.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

What did ya do, OP? Pics!

I was told not to cut my hair the first time I did it because it was "so healthy and beautiful," but now I get complimented on my hair when before people didn't even take a second look at me.

My new favorite person:


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Kris10 said:


> Is it really _your_ desire?
> 
> Why is it that a lot of women cry when their hair gets chopped off? they feel "less of a woman" and unattractive because the media makes it out to be that you're only beautiful if you have long hair ect.


gosh , please stop, not everything is the media.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

My best friend looks better in shorter hair and usually keeps it that way. I think it depends on the face shape and features.


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

Kris10 said:


> Is it really _your_ desire?
> 
> Why is it that a lot of women cry when their hair gets chopped off? they feel "less of a woman" and unattractive because the media makes it out to be that you're only beautiful if you have long hair ect.


I think women cry when hey get their hair cut off because it has been through a lot with them. Long hair is very sensual. I think short hair can be pretty too, but you have to have a very nice face to pull it off. With long hair, you can camouflage ugly features. Short hair does make a lot of people look less attractive if they have long faces or harsh features.

*Long hair for life! :/


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Kakumbus said:


> gosh , please stop, not everything is the media.


Most of the things we find attractive in other people is because we've been taught that's what beauty is. No, it's not the media's doing, but they do in fact perpetuate these archaic ideologies.



niacin said:


> I think women cry when hey get their hair cut off because it has been through a lot with them. Long hair is very sensual. I think short hair can be pretty too, but you have to have a very nice face to pull it off. With long hair, you can camouflage ugly features. Short hair does make a lot of people look less attractive if they have long faces or harsh features.
> 
> *Long hair for life! :/


If you CRY because of something as trivial as getting your hair cut, it must stem from something much deeper than "I always had long hair."


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

not a fan of it


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I think that it can be adorable.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

AllToAll said:


> Did you decide to cut it or no?


No hairdo in the world make this woman attractive. :no

I can dig short hair on some chicks. Depends on if i found her attractive in the first place i'd imagine.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I think its very attractive. If I see someone I find attractive and she has short hair, that girl will get more than 1 glance from me.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> No hairdo in the world make this woman attractive. :no


:shock 
There must be something wrong with you... 
:um


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

You have to have the face for it.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

AllToAll said:


> :shock
> There must be something wrong with you...
> :um


Really? Must be the noggin. I dunno but i'm not diggin her at all?


----------



## Mirium (Sep 17, 2012)

I've always had long hair, but last summer I shaved my head to give my hair to Locks of Love. The shaved look was okay, but as it grew it looked horrible and I really hated it. I never wore so many scarves and hats in my life. I'm still not 100% happy with it, mind you it's only been a year now. I don't regret what I did, but I don't think I'd do it again. As many people have said, if you don't like it, it's hair...it grows back eventually. Why not try a new look, you may end up loving it.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Really? Must be the noggin. I dunno but i'm not diggin her at all?


A large forehead makes her ugly? :sus


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

AllToAll said:


> A large forehead makes her ugly? :sus


Oh you noticed that too? Well maybe not to some it doesn't. It's a little much for me (no pun intended). I mean, that's going a little above and beyond...wait this isn't working out well.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I prefer long.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Really? Must be the noggin. I dunno but i'm not diggin her at all?


Terrible photoshop is terrible.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

A girl I think is very cute in my philosophy class has short hair. She might be the prettiest girl I ever saw


----------



## lindayardy (Sep 13, 2012)

Go ahead, you can only know about your looks in short hairs once you do it. You should do it, so that you wont say 'what if i have done that'. Waiting for your shortened hairs pic


----------



## drMario (Sep 21, 2012)

short hair is sexy


----------



## ohm (May 2, 2012)

I think it's lovely.

I really hope your name is Metric-inspired, OP, because that'd be wunderbar!


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Mirium said:


> I've always had long hair, but last summer I shaved my head to give my hair to Locks of Love. The shaved look was okay, but as it grew it looked horrible and I really hated it. I never wore so many scarves and hats in my life. I'm still not 100% happy with it, mind you it's only been a year now. I don't regret what I did, but I don't think I'd do it again. As many people have said, if you don't like it, it's hair...it grows back eventually. Why not try a new look, you may end up loving it.


I hear that Locks of Love is a scam. They sell the hair to wig companies, which is unfortunate.


----------



## Mirium (Sep 17, 2012)

solasum said:


> I hear that Locks of Love is a scam. They sell the hair to wig companies, which is unfortunate.


Well, I said "Locks of Love", but it's not that company, it's a French one here in Quebec that _gives _the hair to a wig company that donates the wigs to cancer survivors. That's a shame about Locks of Love if it's true.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

ohm said:


> I think it's lovely.
> 
> *I really hope your name is Metric-inspired, O*P, because that'd be wonderbar!


Why do you not live in Boston? We could've gone together to see Metric yesterday!


----------



## imaginaryjanuary (Jun 27, 2012)

short hair takes a certain kind of face for a woman to pull it off and still look attractive and feminine some woman look beautiful no matter what there hair length due to good genetics.

I have my hair cut the shortest I have ever had chin length but originally was thinking of cutting it like Anne Hathaway has it now. However due to my recent weight plunge (thin face now) went from 98 to 92 lbs (have no idea why anyways that's a different thread altogether) the fact I have quite small frame/breast I was too concerned with really short hair I would end up looking like a teenage boy,so stopped at the length it is.


----------



## Majin (Jun 26, 2012)

It depends on the girl, but I'd say almost 90% of the time a girl will look better with long hair.


----------



## ohm (May 2, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> Why do you not live in Boston? We could've gone together to see Metric yesterday!


Lol... they are in Philly tonight, no one wanted to go with me


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Charlize at the Oscars.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i like girls with shoulder length hair, but what ever she is comfortable with im sure theres a guy out there that will like it


----------



## Moochie (Nov 11, 2012)

Extremely pretty. I think it makes women look more mature.
I had short hair for most of high school. I was called a **** but oh well. MY HAIR NOT THEIRS!!!


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

i think it suits some people, not everyone. But personally, yes. yes please.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Not a fan at all. Girls almost always look better when they have long hair in my opinion.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

I like it. I am jealous of women who can look really good with it. If i cut off my hair, i like the way it looks, but then i have to spend a lot of time straightening it and it will still refuse to do what i want it to, which sucks.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

One of the main reasons I could never go short is that I love braided hairstyles, milk maid braids being the cutest.


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

Well hot-diggidy-damn, I made this thread a long time ago. 
I decided to keep it long only because the pixie, contrary to popular belief, is too much upkeep. I don't want to be at the salon every five to six weeks to get it cut... plus expensive, yo.



MindOverMood said:


> Charlize at the Oscars.


She's perfection, though... should not be used as an example!


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow epic necro of a thread guys, epic necro.


----------



## MollyAmins (Sep 25, 2012)

Anyone who says this phrase: "Short hair on women is unattractive"... is closed-minded (in this regard at least), and also clearly lacks an appreciation for aesthetics.

I'm going to go ahead and state the obvious here: It's entirely subjective and goes individual to individual. But I was reading through the comments and heard some guys saying that mainly all men prefer long hair. I really don't think that's a statement anyone has the knowledge to make. Isn't it a given that people will be more accepting of long hair on women than short, based solely on the fact that long hair is such a staple of their gender in this culture? And just because short hair is less "acceptable" this does not make it less _attractive_. Gosh. Actually, if anything, I would be willing to bet that the unacceptable/rebellious quality of short hair makes it _more_ attractive, not less.

I happen to personally know quite a few guys who are very into short hair on girls. I myself have had medium-short hair for years, and I've gotten a lot of attention from guys in the past. The length of it didn't seem to deter them at all. But I should also state that I'm naturally not "girlish" anyways, so you could say my haircut kind of comfortably matches my personality.

Anyways, I really like some of the pics on this thread. I love love love Natalie Portman's short haircut. And Winona Ryder's, and Shannyn Sossamon's. Great examples of women who definitely look amazing with short hair. I had the biggest crush on Winona in the movie "Girl, Interrupted", with that simple short black hair. So lovely.

EDIT: I just looked back on the thread and saw someone posted TEGAN AND SARA! AHHH, they are the reason I cut my hair off in the first place, when I was 14<333 They are so freaking beautiful.


----------



## UptightandOuttaSight (Jun 6, 2013)

I love short hair on women! You should get your hair cut how YOU like it, now how you think a guy would like it. Most men only think they prefer it long because of cultural indoctrination of specific beauty standards for women. Be you, and the right guy will think that's hot! Personally if I read on a dating profile or social media website the sentence "I only find women with long hair attractive", I never contact that person.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> i think it suits some people, not everyone. But personally, yes. yes please.


I like her (their? Dunno which one is Tegan or Sara lol) hair a lot



MindOverMood said:


> Charlize at the Oscars.


Not a fan of that style too short.

I have the same opinion with guys. It's a big reason I don't find more guys attractive actually.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

I only find women with long hair attractive .


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Was just thinking about this earlier today. I like women with short stylish hair much more than generic long hair. I think guys are given that long hair is what's considered attractive on a woman, because short hair is seen as a masculine style. Bonus points if they dye it an interesting color.

Too short of a pixie cut or if they look like a 13 year old boy then it becomes a turn off. Plus she needs the right head and body shape, usually thin and petite for it to look good.

Hot:



















Shaved sides look nice:



















These don't do it for me:


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

You probably already cut your hair, but hey.. just putting this out there.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm a fan of short hair, it makes a woman's facial features pop out more. It doesn't necessarily look masculine to me. 99% of the time I just see it as a woman rocking short hair much better than me.



McFly said:


> Hot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find all of those women attractive. Ah well, different strokes.

Season 8 of the Big Bang Theory sucked. If you already hated the show, try to imagine if it sucked 100x more.

Anyway, Unpopular opinion: One of the only good things about that season was Kaley Cuoco rocking short hair:










For reference:










In the first picture her face isn't concealed behind all that hair. That's not to say she doesn't look attractive with long hair, this is just one of the many cases where short hair > long hair.


----------



## northernlass (Aug 20, 2014)

A wash and go granny perm. They last ages and are less hassle to style in the morning. Don't be put off having one, as they look great after they have settled in and loosen off. You then have a head full of lovely soft curls which keep your hair neat, especially if you want to grow the length down.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I prefer longer hair. Short hair on women doesn't really do anything to me.


----------



## WhiteKitty (Jun 4, 2014)

Depends on if it would fit your overall appearance, how "short" is "Short" for you, your face shape.....and also, supporting a drastic change for me depends on the underlying reason: is it just to rebel at guys (post-feminism), to just try something new, or because "hollywood says so"?. 


Remember: while it's your hair, I think people who see you externally from yourself can have an opinion on if they think it actually would be a beneficial new look, or if it would look really silly on you. It's easy for us to just assume we would look good, but maybe we are unable to really see it or are too hyped up to look at it realistically.

On that note, when I was a teen I wanted to try black hair. Everyone said it would look awful .........plus I know it's harsh on the hair to undo, so, I just didn' do it. I suppose with my noticable undereye bags, I really would look bad XD


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I think short hair can look stylish and/or professional but it's pretty rare that I find it highly attractive & even rarer that I'd find it more attractive that long hair


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

long hair flowing down hair far looks better on a woman.... its just more feminine and womanly. pony tails are ok too.

short hairstyles i feel are for guys only.

consequently long hair or ponytails on men should be a total nono.... but this is my personal opinion.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I forgot that Shannon Sossamon (sp?) existed. Maybe she was an okay actress. I always just found her to be so beautiful.


----------



## Yemsral (Jan 16, 2016)

I prefer the blonde girl.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Cronos said:


> I'm a fan of short hair, it makes a woman's facial features pop out more. It doesn't necessarily look masculine to me. 99% of the time I just see it as a woman rocking short hair much better than me.
> 
> I find all of those women attractive. Ah well, different strokes.
> 
> ...


I didn't care that much for the way it was styled when it was short on the show (not that I'd ever reject her haha), but I'm digging how she had it done at the people's choice awards last year:


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

McFly said:


> I didn't care that much for the way it was styled when it was short on the show (not that I'd ever reject her haha), but I'm digging how she had it done at the people's choice awards last year:


I actually prefer her with long hair to be honest...


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I don't mind at all.


----------



## Kamikaze (Jan 15, 2014)

Strangely enough, I've noticed guys checking me out (and even had a random dude say I was "very cute") when I had my hair short in this sort of style:










In my case though, I think I actually look better with shorter hair. Long hair I think drags down my features whereas short hair highlights them. IMO it's the same with Winona Ryder. To me when she has long hair she doesn't look as striking & beautiful as she does with a pixie cut.



















I think the majority of guys probably prefer long hair, but there are _definitely_ guys who love short hair on girls, but only if it actually looks good on you. Unfortunately, not all women can pull it off.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I like short hair the best.. I don't like how things can get tangled in certain situations...


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

It can look OK on some women but I'm not really a fan


----------



## theotherone (Sep 1, 2015)

WhiteKitty said:


> Depends on if it would fit your overall appearance, how "short" is "Short" for you, your face shape.....and also, supporting a drastic change for me depends on the underlying reason: is it just to rebel at guys (post-feminism), to just try something new, or because "hollywood says so"?.
> 
> Remember: while it's your hair, I think people who see you externally from yourself can have an opinion on if they think it actually would be a beneficial new look, or if it would look really silly on you. It's easy for us to just assume we would look good, but maybe we are unable to really see it or are too hyped up to look at it realistically.
> 
> On that note, when I was a teen I wanted to try black hair. Everyone said it would look awful .........plus I know it's harsh on the hair to undo, so, I just didn' do it. I suppose with my noticable undereye bags, I really would look bad XD


I don't care if they think it's silly because the thought that a short haircut is silly and should have anxiety about our choices too is stupid. Very stupid.


----------



## theotherone (Sep 1, 2015)

I cut my hair I just like how it makes me feel cuter... lol

My hair was almost almost down all my back. Took like 4 years... hmm I'll be short haired in my prime I suppose. 

People told me it looks good on me....


I think I did it because no one does it. I'm different and that will never change.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I prefer longer hair, but short hair can look good too.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Nothing sexier then seeing a girl with a pixie cut.


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

I think short hair can look really good for many women. This is an extreme example but some women can really rock the close cut/bald look, while for others it would be disastrous.


----------



## Smiddy (Apr 8, 2012)

I like the short hair style on women, it can be very cute.


----------



## aralez (Jan 16, 2016)

theotherone said:


> I cut my hair I just like how it makes me feel cuter... lol
> 
> My hair was almost almost down all my back. Took like 4 years... hmm I'll be short haired in my prime I suppose.
> 
> ...


I'm similar, had really long hair but it never did what I told it to, it never looked that great and it brought me down. I'd have to put it up in a ponytail if I needed it out of the way which is not a good look for me at all. So I got it all cut off and I feel more in control with short hair, when I look in the mirror I see someone who looks more like 'myself'. I also look older which is a plus.

I have had a couple of guys be dicks about it, you've got to expect that, but the vast majority of people were supportive. If you want to do it, do it for yourself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

If I had straight hair I would keep it short but mine is too curly so it looks dumb short.


----------

